# Great Machine, intructions leave something to be desired.



## teenagewoodworker

how much does it cost and where. it seems like a good machine so i want to know the cost to see how the cost compares to other mortises out there.


----------



## CorporalWilly

We used something that looks similar to that Greg on construction jobs to do core drilling through cement floors. You did not say what the machine was but one of the posts said it was a mortise machine???? I've never seen one before buddy. Good luck with it. Be careful too it looks like it has a good sized motor to it. bye.


----------



## Greg3G

Teenagewoodworker,
I purchaced it on sale at WoodCraft, I believe it lists at $435 and I got 15% off (regular 10% sale discount plus a customer loyalty bonus card that they had sent for an additonal 5%) It is pretty expensive when compared to the Deltas and Jet models but it is much heavier. The only machine compairable in size at the time was the Powermatic and it ran about the same price. I preferred the front hold clamps over those on the Powermatic.


----------



## Greg3G

Rich, I've seen those core drilling machines you are speaking of, simular but not really if you know what I mean. The core machines I saw were anchored down the slab while this is actually a "benchtop" machine. You do have to be careful but with the hold down clamps on the front and top the work peice is pretty secure. Its about as tall as a benchtop drill press, but heavier.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Greg;

I have the powermatic unit, and once I machined the cast bed and fence, (a one piece casting), so it was square, I've had reasonable results with it. Actually that was my only complaint I had with it.

Other than that it's a good heavy duty unit, and has the power to work all day long without over heating.

Lee


----------



## Critterman

Dang Greg, I own one of these and also purchased from Woodcraft. Read the same reviews and decided on this one. Can't say I had the same problems. Assembly went well and within I'd say, half an hour, I was cutting mortises that were perfect. Can't say I use it all the time as I'm just a hobbyist, but It's done exceptionally well for everything I've thrown at it so far. The chisels were sharpened to perfections right out to the box. I was a little confused about the chisel/bit installation until I remembered an article in one of my magazines where it talked about spacing the chisel from the machine, then all went very smooth. It is heavy, but I think that's exactly why it works smoother and better than the other brands. I left mine right on the bottom of the shipping crate on m workbench. Not one your going to want to lift up and down like Norm. I like mine a lot. Love the "L" handle much better than the standard straight handle on the other brands. So far I've got no complaints and it works exceptionally well.


----------



## farmboyfd44

Greg, I have one, and I love mine. I am a professional furniture maker and use mine about 3 times a week and have had no probs.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Greg
I don't mean to belittle your selection but I think for that much money you can get a Grizzly floor model. I have a delta bench top and a tilting head laguna floor model. If you are not use to using a chisel mortiser it does take a fair amount of presser to mortise particularly in harder woods thanks for your review.


----------



## dustynut

HI. I'm new here. I'd be interested in knowing any other opinions on this unit. I'm about to buy one - in a few days. It seems to be a good one but I have heard that it is stiff to start with. I'm in Canada and don't have the powermatic line of tools available here. My choices are the Delta and General. All other General equipment I have is good stuff so I am really leaning that way.


----------



## woodman1549

Hi Dusty I am from Ottawa Ontario I believe Powermatic is avaliable in Canada now.


----------

